#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  De Callcentretopic.

## BLD

_Hallo Maroc.nl-ers,

We weten dat wij Marokkaanse Nederlanders vaak te vinden zijn in de telemarketing. Voordat er mensen halsoverkop beginnen met topics openen over callcenters kunnen we hier net zo goed alles verzamelen. 

Een begin:

NOORD-BRABANT:

Telcare Services, Nieuwe Boschstraat 31, 4811 CT Breda 
Tel.: 076-5210511

Xelling, Beelaarts van Bloklandstraat 9, 5042 PM Tilburg 
Tel.: 013-5920201

HCN, Ht Callcenter Netwerk, Stationsstraat 19, 5038 EA Tilburg 
Tel.: 013-4649999

Minacs Netherlands, Lage Mosten 49-63, 4822 NK Breda 
Tel.: 076-5448000

Data & Promo Solutions, Stationsplein 20, 4811 BB Breda 
Tel.: 076-5335661

Annieconnect, Raadhuisstraat 6, 4835 JB Breda 
Tel.: 076-5643000 

Inventive Contact Center, Leostraat 8, 5615 BM Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2141999

Talk4You, Jeroen Boschlaan 273, 5642 AT Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2977097

8020 Callcenter in oprichting, Fellenoord 130, 5611 ZB Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2668645

Klantenrijk Callcenter, Achtse Loop 27, 5626 BW Eindhoven 
Tel.: 06-47464200

Babyweb, John Keatslaan 19-156, 5629 MJ Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2462731

KCC Nederland lokatie Eindhoven, Pastoor Petersstraat 170, 5612 LW Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2996601

M. Sajjad Callcenter, Heezerweg 180, 5614 HJ Eindhoven 
Tel.:

Fazi, Pisanostraat 31, 5623 CA Eindhoven 
Tel.: 06-5397139

Tellsion, Esp 300, 5633 AE Eindhoven 
Tel.: 040-2302900

Care 4 Contact, 18 Septemberplein 28, 5611 AL Eindhoven 
Tel.: 088-1133557

DMG Teleservices, Heuvelring 92, 5038 CL Tilburg 
Tel.: 013-5833070

Connect Direct Telefoonservices, Spoorstraat 106, 4702 VM Roosendaal 
Tel.: 0165-554254

_

----------


## Rachid de 21e

_Interview NSS  Overtoom 519-521, 1054 LH Amsterdam
www.iv.nl


_

----------


## BLD

_
Amsterdam:

Callcenter Jobs, Keizersgracht 35/S, 1015 CD Amsterdam 
Tel.: 020-4532081 

Teleinfomedia, Teleportboulevard 110, 1043 EJ Amsterdam 
Tel.: 020-4751620 

Inter Mobi Callcenter, Reigersbos 3/C, 1106 AP Amsterdam Zuidoost
Tel.: 020-4512054 

Marketique, Pilotenstraat 41, 1059 CH Amsterdam 
Tel.: 020-5287827 

Mycall Callcenters Willem Fenengastraat 21, 1096 BL Amsterdam 
Tel.: 020-5628562 

Flexibeller, Kraijenhoffstraat 28/HS, 1018 RL Amsterdam 
Tel.: 020-6206752 

A.N.J. Search Call Center, Bakkerswaal 85, 1025 DB Amsterdam
Tel.: 06-12371233 

_

----------

